# Questions/doubts about using (ADA) soil



## mede (17 Nov 2013)

For my next tank I'm looking for the advantage and disadvantage of using a soil and a few question arise which can be answered hopefully by you.

When looking at Aqua Soil Amazonia at some webshops they are "telling" me that, to create the perfect substrate I need at least:

ADA Penac W
ADA Penac P
ADA Bacter 100
ADA Clear Super
ADA Tourmaline BC
ADA Power Sand
ADA Aqua Soil Normal
ADA Aqua Soil Powder

Are all these extra products needed/advised, or is it fine to only use Aqua Soil Amazonia? Will there be a big advantage when using the extra substrate products? What's the most used combination of these ADA soils?

As a soil substrate is (for me) quite expensive I was wondering if it is true that a soil will lose its properties after approximately one year - what are the experiences with this?

Should I empty/rescape my tank when the soil lost its properties because plants don't have the benefits of this substrate anymore? If this doesn't matter and I can just leave my tank running - why did I use the soil then?


----------



## darren636 (17 Nov 2013)

Those additives are not required. Get the soil you want and shun the rest


----------



## darren636 (17 Nov 2013)

Substrates will lose nutrients, dosing ferts into the water column will lessen this somewhat.  Tnc do a really good root tablet that will boost any old substrate.


----------



## steveno (17 Nov 2013)

Even James, from the green machines suggests that the extra stuff isn't nesserary... ADA aqua soil is fine on it only... Note it will slightly lower your waters PH..  Also you will need cycle tank before adding any livestock, as aqua soil releases quite a bit ammonia initially. In my tank the ADA is over a year old and plant are doing fine. 

I would used powder if your planing a HC carpet or using any plant that's had small root as easier to plant, however I think normal has more longentivity as read that powder turns mud over time.


----------



## mede (19 Nov 2013)

Thanks guys!

Concluding; soil gives your tank a good start-up the first year and after a year just dosing ferts is enough to keep the tank (plants) healthy?

I'm dosing EI and the first weeks during start-up I'm changing 50% water daily. Will this frequent water changed have a negative effect on the soil?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Nov 2013)

mede said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Concluding; soil gives your tank a good start-up the first year and after a year just dosing ferts is enough to keep the tank (plants) healthy?
> 
> I'm dosing EI and the first weeks during start-up I'm changing 50% water daily. Will this frequent water changed have a negative effect on the soil?



Nope, EI dosing should suffice from the start, even in inert gravel.
But soils do contain nutrients to help, and are more aesthetically pleasing as a rule.

More of a choice of what you want to go for. Personally, I'm going to buy some ADA Amazonia II powder soon.


----------



## RolyMo (20 Nov 2013)

steveno said:


> Even James, from the green machines suggests that the extra stuff isn't nesserary... ADA aqua soil is fine on it only... Note it will slightly lower your waters PH.. Also you will need cycle tank before adding any livestock, as aqua soil releases quite a bit ammonia initially. In my tank the ADA is over a year old and plant are doing fine.
> 
> I would used powder if your planing a HC carpet or using any plant that's had small root as easier to plant, however I think normal has more longentivity as read that powder turns mud over time.


 

I would concur with that.

I am completely new to the ADA range, and bought some for my shrimp tank.

Looking back the purchase I felt it was very tricky to anchor the plants into the substrate due to the weight of the granules. So I wonder if the combo of the substrate and the powersand is the right combo so that it assists in keeping the plants anchored especially when syphoning the substrate level as part of your weekly maintenance.

R


----------



## foxfish (20 Nov 2013)

I love ADA Amazonia, as Roly points out it is quite light but that is the point really - it is a porous granule & like any porous substrate, it is capable of holding nutrients.
Baked clay products like cat litter are also light & porous but, ADA soils look great & are already impregnated with fertiliser.


----------

